# camber caster kit for eibach pro kit?



## str8aim4me (Jan 18, 2011)

I just bought a 06 Altima SE-R 6-spd and got the eibach pro kit for 1" drop.... ? is do you have to get a camber caster kit also for elignment??? or will the stock suspension set up be ok???? don't want to have to put new tires on every month. any ideas???


----------

